# DDE vs. DDP



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2008)

I was hoping that the Disney Dining Experience would include fast food meals, but I guess it doesn't?  

I cannot find any information about fast food.  We are still trying to decide whether to do the Disney Dining Plan in September, during our stay at Boardwalk Villas.  I personally don't want to do the DDP because I think it is too expensive, it's too much food, and I don't think the food is that great, either.  

Also, can anyone suggest some of the best restaurants for us?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 28, 2008)

DDE is a fantastic bargain depending on how long you are there.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 28, 2008)

Flying Fish at the Boardwalk

We enjoyed Raglan Road over at DTD

Going to the Cali Grill for the first time on our next trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for those suggestions.  Raglan Road would be different!  I like the idea of different.  

What about the DDE and fast food?  I thought it would be good everywhere, but apparently it is not good at the fast food places, except a very limited few.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 29, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Thanks for those suggestions.  Raglan Road would be different!  I like the idea of different.
> 
> What about the DDE and fast food?  I thought it would be good everywhere, but apparently it is not good at the fast food places, except a very limited few.



DDE is mostly for TS places, not counter service. The link has a list of places that you can use DDE(bottom of page). It's current through 2/08, though Concourse Steakhouse at Contemp is closed and will be replaced by The Wave. 

http://www.allearsnet.com/din/dde.htm

Cindy, I've never used the DDP, and it changed so you don't include in a TS credit an appetizer and it no longer includes the tip.

Where now the DDE includes a 18% tip. I know they wanted to keep the DDP at about the same price, so they cut a course and tip. But I just wonder how many DDP people forget to tip, but they now include a 18/20 % tip calcutlation on the bill for people who are challenged with tip calculations on the fly.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2008)

Our daughter and son-in-law decided they want to do the DDP.  She made reservations early, and we couldn't get into several of the nicer places.  Raglan Road is one I am going to ask her to switch us into.  She had Biergarten as one meal, and I don't know if that would be good.  We are also going to some Princess Storybook dining in the World Showcase, though I cannot remember where it was--maybe Norway?  

I am so bummed because I don't think the food is that great, but they need to see for themselves, so we are all doing the DDP, 9/14-9/21, right at the same time the Disney hotel guests are getting it free.  What a zoo.  I would be more excited about it, if we weren't going during the free dining.  The places are crazy at that time.  But at least she isn't forcing me to go to Crystal Palace.  I will never do that again.  

I prefer Smoky Bones, Red Lobster, Garabaldi's, Macaroni Grill, Backyard Burgers, Fuddrucker's, and Olive Garden/  Those would be my seven meals out.  Lunches in the parks are okay a few times, but not every day.


----------



## WDWLVR (May 29, 2008)

We've used the DDE card for a couple of years now and love it.  It has paid for itself each time on our first visit so that on other visits in the same year it is all savings.  The DDE is a great compliment to an AP.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 29, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our daughter and son-in-law decided they want to do the DDP.  She made reservations early, and we couldn't get into several of the nicer places.  Raglan Road is one I am going to ask her to switch us into.  She had Biergarten as one meal, and I don't know if that would be good.  We are also going to some Princess Storybook dining in the World Showcase, though I cannot remember where it was--maybe Norway?
> 
> I am so bummed because I don't think the food is that great, but they need to see for themselves, so we are all doing the DDP, 9/14-9/21, right at the same time the Disney hotel guests are getting it free.  What a zoo.  I would be more excited about it, if we weren't going during the free dining.  The places are crazy at that time.  But at least she isn't forcing me to go to Crystal Palace.  I will never do that again.
> 
> I prefer Smoky Bones, Red Lobster, Garabaldi's, Macaroni Grill, Backyard Burgers, Fuddrucker's, and Olive Garden/  Those would be my seven meals out.  Lunches in the parks are okay a few times, but not every day.



We did Biergarten for the first time in 2006. It was okay. We went back last year and WOW a big improvement on the food(same food, just tasted better). Our server told us they got a new chef. 

I've never gone during FD, but I would consider doing TS for lunch, as most people want a sit down dinner. We prefer to eat our bigger meal at noon time so sometimes it's easier to get into the "hot" places at lunch. 

We're not big character dining fans, we've only done CP for dinner and Cape May for breakfast. My 11 yr old got hugged and kissed by Minnie too much at Cape May, so we have to skip the characters for awhile. :hysterical:


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 29, 2008)

We did not like the food at the Princess Storybook Restaurant in Norway.  We had breakfast there and it was served family style.  Wasn't our favorite place.

Some of our favorite places are Hollywood Brown Derby, Flying Fish, Crystal Palace (which I see you don't like), Le Cellier, Yachtmans' Steakhouse, Kona Cafe, Ohana Dinner, CRT for breakfast, Artist Point, Rose and Crown, ...

We've eaten at the following places but not our favorite: 1900 Park Fare, Coral Reef, Boma, Chef Mickey's, Spoodles, Cape May Cafe, Beaches and Cream, Ohana Breakfast, ...

On the DDP if you space out your meals it won't be too much food.  We would either use our counter service for Breakfast or Lunch and skip the opposite meal.  Also, if the lunch included the dessert we didn't eat it.  Or if we ate both breakfast and lunch we would order one meal and split it between the 2 of us.  Then, have dinner and use the snack credits if you get hungry inbetween.  Also, now dinner does not include the appetizers so it is little bit less food.   We also shared our meals with our kids.  The kids meals were pathelic that I had to share.  It was not enough food for a 9 year old.  It was a great way to get my kids to try new things without actually ordering it.  But if you are one of those that has to have 3 meals a day then, yes it is too much food.   Besides you'll save a lot of time driving off site for your meal. 

We'll be using DDE in November since we are staying offsite and not on the DDP plan.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 29, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> We did Biergarten for the first time in 2006. It was okay. We went back last year and WOW a big improvement on the food(same food, just tasted better). Our server told us they got a new chef.




I've been hestiant to try Biergarten but I am this year.  I saw the pictures on Disboard and the food looked great.


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 29, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> DDE is mostly for TS places, not counter service. The link has a list of places that you can use DDE(bottom of page). It's current through 2/08, though Concourse Steakhouse at Contemp is closed and will be replaced by The Wave.
> 
> http://www.allearsnet.com/din/dde.htm
> 
> ...





What do you mean by DDE includes an 18% tip?  I know they automatically add 18% to the bill, but you have to pay that, it's not included.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 30, 2008)

vacationlover2 said:


> What do you mean by DDE includes an 18% tip?  I know they automatically add 18% to the bill, but you have to pay that, it's not included.



I meant it gets automatically tacked on.


----------

